# The face of America .... at work.



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2014)

.... too crude for Europe,  ...?

PHOTOS: Oil booms and man camps, life in North Dakota


----------



## nuuumannn (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting. We don't get to see much good stuff for average Americans on the news these days in our country. People are either getting shot at or having their homes destroyed by natural disasters, so fantastic to see people hard at work and play.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 11, 2014)

Hard working guys. After finishing two remote location construction jobs, I can tell you there are some really good guys there and some absolute animals, and I mean that in the most negative way possible. People that work hard to support their family and make their life better and some that steal, support their drug habit, and impregnate the local girls and leave. But I absolutely love working on projects working like this. I love being remote and handling the struggles that working and living like this brings.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2014)

This is why America has a future .... because they are prepared to do what it takes to get 'her done. Mr Putin's capital is coming to America ... 

Thorlifter, I agree with you. Today's urban youth is whining about the lack of jobs .... I put myself through college running rubber-tired Cat's and Euc's ... and I loved the life .... living in camp, in the bush, a real growth experience.

Europe and it's geological outposts the British Isles have lots of tight oil and gas ..... the Ukraine same story. Those pictures are the face of _the price_ of energy independence .... We are blessed but we have to chose to take the blessings, IMHO.


----------



## pbehn (May 11, 2014)

In Germany the parked motorhomes are occupied by hookers.

I work in the oil industry too, had my share of living on the frontier, give me a German village anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 11, 2014)

Another 'growth' industry ....


----------



## pbehn (May 11, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Another 'growth' industry ....



They came for the world cup and never left lol

Thorlifter you are right some do a spell to change their life for their family, others just get into the life of being well paid Hobos, complete pain in the ass, When the work dries up they will still be there talking (and boring everybody) about the good times.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2014)

Then again, how 'hard' is hard work today, compared to 'back in the day', thinking of my dads cousin, who was a logger back in the 20's in British Columbia and those in the business today....


----------



## pbehn (May 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Then again, how 'hard' is hard work today, compared to 'back in the day', thinking of my dads cousin, who was a logger back in the 20's in British Columbia and those in the business today....



When I worked up in Wick (North Scotland) a local historian was telling me that during the clearances the women and children were lashed together and tied to stakes to stop them being blown away before embarking on ships to America. That is a hard start to your dream voyage to the land of plenty.


----------



## gumbyk (May 11, 2014)

Looks much like the situation in the mining towns in Western Australia, or Papua New Guinea. 28 days on, 10-12 hour days, 28 days off. Rinse and repeat...

Its a hard lifestyle, but if you're the sort of person who can manage it, it can be very lucrative.


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

This is what it is all about.

Obama aims oil weapon at Putin but will he pull the trigger? - Telegraph


----------



## Thorlifter (May 13, 2014)

I wish we had hours like that Gumbyk. 13 days on, 10-12 hours a day, then 1 day off and do it again. They FINALLY figured out they were working these guys so much it was creating safety issues so they did 13 on, 1 off, 13 on, 2 off. WOW, what a relief. NOT!!!! 1 extra day off every 28 days and we did that for 2 years on the last project. The only great part was looking at my paycheck with between 20-25 hours of overtime every single week.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2014)

Quite interesting, but definately that people need some lessons in what a real grill is about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2014)

CharlesBronson said:


> Quite interesting, but definately that people need some lessons in what a real grill is about.



I have grilled all over the world, and hands down America has grilling, BBQ and smoking meats down to an art. 2nd to none, the best...


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 22, 2014)

I dont think so, too many pre fabricated elements, pre fabricated coals, fire starters, etc, beside the corn feed beef althought not bad at all isnt the best. The north american grilling lacks...how to say ? I think the word is spontaneity


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2014)

CharlesBronson said:


> I dont think so, too many pre fabricated elements, pre fabricated coals, fire starters, etc, beside the corn feed beef althought not bad at all isnt the best. The north american grilling lacks...how to say ? I think the word is spontaneity



And all that premanufactured **** is not what the majority use here. I for instance live in farm central USA. The Midwest, the heartland if you will. Here we eat only high quality grass fed meat from local farms. Everyhouse almost has a smoker in their backyard (I do...).

If you believe what you say above, you have not tried real American BBQ. Sad but true...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (May 23, 2014)

That's a fact Adler. CB, I think if you did some very simple research, you can find very good Hickory or Pecan smoked BBQ restaurants just about anywhere. But I dare say Texas, St. Louis, and Georgia have some of the best overall places I have ever ate BBQ. Yes, every state has good places though. A quick google search and you will find top quality BBQ in the states.

My grill/smoker doesn't have gas and I won't use Kingsford or any quicklight charcoal. Pecan or oak is best available to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> My grill/smoker doesn't have gas and I won't use Kingsford or any quicklight charcoal. Pecan or oak is best available to me.



Exactly. I only use wood to grill with.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 23, 2014)

Hmmm, that sound better Thor, too bad we are too far to compare our grilling skills. Ill post some of my videos of grilling in members pictures subforum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Wood/lump coal is the only way to go. I used to use gas 20 years ago, but I finally saw the light and have never gone back.

CB, I believe you have posted pics of you grilling before and man, I'd drive to your place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 24, 2014)

I think I did, aniway here you got a an example of workers day 01-05-2014. Firewood, small pork, salt pepper, lemon and garlic, nothing else,.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm-edLlTKrY_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2014)

I have done a whole pig a few times. Might do another this summer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2014)

That is something I have never done, but I bet it is quite tasty.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2014)

Oops, I didn't realize CB was in Argentina. hahaha. Yeah, that would be a long drive!


----------

